# Is this true?



## Nikorii (Jun 23, 2012)

I asked a person what her psychiatrist said about curing dp, I asked how to cure it and she replied,

"[background=rgb(241, 242, 246)] Unfortunately he told me to look at DP as you would Diabetes. He said it is often something lifelong that needs treatment, in order for you to cope with it, but that it may never go. I hope you do get your feelings back again, but I really[/background][background=rgb(241, 242, 246)] am sorry to say that you may not. In that case you can only adapt to the way you are and make the best of it. Your partner knows you love him, you know you love him. You may be unable to feel that emotion, but you can show it in your actions."[/background]

[background=rgb(241, 242, 246)]IS THIS TRUE?[/background]


----------



## kingofdash (Jul 26, 2011)

This is only for the most severe cases of Depersonalization Disorder. People who had so much trauma and so much pain in their lives that their brains had to permanently protect them from outside stimuli. Look at some of the stories on these forums. People have come from some of the worst symptoms of DP and DR and have recovered. The majority of people that have these symptoms are experiencing them from a direct result of anxiety or depression or another mental disorder. If you work to fix the anxiety, your symptoms of DP/DR will diminish. The existential worries, the deep questions, they all go away. I promise you!


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Translation: we (the great minds of the medical research/clinical psych community) don't know how to make it go away, therefore it is unlikely to ever go away.

"Consensus" science. Barf.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

naaa thts not ture at all dp has an offical prognoisis that says majority of everyone with dp with recovery fully. he may mean that it may come back and reoccur at stressful times throughout your life wich is very possible. What is not very possible is that you you will have chronic dp without every recoveing for decades thos people make up the 0.1 percent of dp sufferes and do have extremly tramatic events that thney have not accepted.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Nikorii said:


> I asked a person what her psychiatrist said about curing dp, I asked how to cure it and she replied,
> 
> "[background=rgb(241, 242, 246)] Unfortunately he told me to look at DP as you would Diabetes. He said it is often something lifelong that needs treatment, in order for you to cope with it, but that it may never go. I hope you do get your feelings back again, but I really[/background][background=rgb(241, 242, 246)] am sorry to say that you may not. In that case you can only adapt to the way you are and make the best of it. Your partner knows you love him, you know you love him. You may be unable to feel that emotion, but you can show it in your actions."[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(241, 242, 246)]IS THIS TRUE?[/background]


juice fasting cures diabetes


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

xxmdogxx said:


> juice fasting cures diabetes


That is impossible. Diabetes is a result of your pancrease not producing sufficent insulin to regulate your blood sugar. The only thing that will happen to a diabetic who goes on a juice only diet is that they will die. So I guess you could say they'd be cured then.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Haumea said:


> Translation: we (the great minds of the medical research/clinical psych community) don't know how to make it go away, therefore it is unlikely to ever go away.
> 
> "Consensus" science. Barf.


You took the words right out of my mouth! They say that dp is incurable ONLY because they have yet to invent a pill or a procedure to use that will result in guaranteed immediate recovery. If you have apendictis you get your apendix removed, instant recovery. If you have a headache, you take tylenol, instant recovery. Because recovery cannot be manipulated, packaged, and billed by your insurance company, they say you cannot recover. I say SCREW THAT CRAP.

I have had DP before and recovered before. I only ever relapsed because the abusive environment I lived in did not change. I met a lady at my church who had dp for a year, recovered, and has had no relapses. I have been on this forum for 3 years and I have seen hundreds of people come and go. There are only like 10 people on here who were on here when I first started. I was not able to get out of bed for a year when my dp started because it was so severe. I'm almost fully recovered now.

I truly believe those who don't recover fit into two catagories; 1. The people who experienced severe abuse or trauma (childhood mental abuse, rape or ptsd). 2. Those who want to be a victim. There are people on this forum right now who choose to stay dp'd because they don't do anything to recover. They get dp and decide they are sick for life so they live that way. They won't go to therapy to work out their issues, they won't stop obsessing over how they feel, they won't leave their bedrooms or houses, they won't live their lives normally. That is what it takes to recover. I know people on here who constantly whine about their dp but never do anything to get better. You can't sit in your bedroom going "OMG I FEEL UNREAL, I DON'T HAVE THOUGHTS, I THINK I'M DEAD" and having panic attacks and being on this forum all of the time and stressing yourself the heck out and get better. I truly believe that recovery is a choice for the vast majority of people who have dp. I chose to be a victim the first year and a half I had dp and as a result, I was in a mental living hell. Then I got the book Overcoming Depersonalization by Fugen Neziroglu and I APPLIED the therapies in there to my life and I recovered 50% within the first month. Right now I'd say I'm 98/99% better. (As in severe dpd, unable to get out of bed being 0% better and Not having dp at all being 100% better.)


----------



## kingofdash (Jul 26, 2011)

I keep hearing about that book. I really need to get it. I've also heard Harris Harrington's program is amazing as well.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

valleygirl<3 said:


> That is impossible. Diabetes is a result of your pancrease not producing sufficent insulin to regulate your blood sugar. The only thing that will happen to a diabetic who goes on a juice only diet is that they will die. So I guess you could say they'd be cured then.


your wrong living as a raw vegan cures diabetes as it does heart disease read the china study


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

xxmdogxx said:


> your wrong living as a raw vegan cures diabetes as it does heart disease read the china study


Don't be ignorant. A diet change might be beneficial for a Type II diabetic, especially in controlling blood sugars, but it will not "cure" them. In the case of Type I (which I have) my body doesn't produce a hormone necessary to metabolize food correctly. Without injecting insulin it is impossible for a diabetic to live beyond a week or two. No diet is going to change that fact.

It's possible with Type II diabetes to reach a point where taking insulin isn't necessary anymore because blood sugars are in control again, but it's not a cure. The person still has diabetes and it can manifest symptoms again. The diet is a treatment, not a cure.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Neko said:


> Don't be ignorant. A diet change might be beneficial for a Type II diabetic, especially in controlling blood sugars, but it will not "cure" them. In the case of Type I (which I have) my body doesn't produce a hormone necessary to metabolize food correctly. Without injecting insulin it is impossible for a diabetic to live beyond a week or two. No diet is going to change that fact.
> 
> It's possible with Type II diabetes to reach a point where taking insulin isn't necessary anymore because blood sugars are in control again, but it's not a cure. The person still has diabetes and it can manifest symptoms again. The diet is a treatment, not a cure
> 
> sorry i wasnt clear type II not type one, but yes there are mounds of evidence that a vege based diet does just that along with reversing heart disease


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Alright I recovered from DP/DR and this is sooo false. Not true one slight bit.

I do believe that your thoughts are the real crime for this disorder. You question everything which really messes you up but I'm fully recovered and don't feel DP/DR one slight bit after my episode.

Don't let it get to your head.


----------



## Farther (Jan 20, 2013)

To think that any disorder will not go away (besides insanity) is nonsense. Every day you hang in there, is another day closer you are to potentially being cured. Whether by your own means, or by the people working hard to find a fix. We all here are most likely approaching our twenties, thirties, or even forties; we are young. I don't doubt that within 20 years there will be some kind of miraculous break through that can put dp/dr into submission. And the beauty of this, is that we will be here to see it, and that there is always hope. Keep hoping, because you will never know what tomorrow brings.


----------

